# New CCWs



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just bought a couple spur trigger pocket pistols. A very nice S&W #1 1/2, .32 S&W the other
a Oatis Smith .38S&W. This little revolvers can cut a lot of red tape if you have to shoot a
bad guy. Most will run off and die 3 days later from infections and become someone else's
problem.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

President Garfield.. comes to mind.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Garfield and McKinley both died from infections. The dirty wounds left by the old greased black
powder cartridges with doctors using unsanitary methods caused their death from infections.
Both shot with cheap pocket guns. Garfield with a British Bulldog, Mckinely with a Iver Johnson.
Garfield took a couple months to die, Mickinley about a week. In the day this would have been
equal to the embarrassment of being shot with a plastic pistol today.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Drm50 said:


> embarrassment of being shot with a plastic pistol today


I don't think EZ & his Glock gang are gonna like that too well !!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Garfield and McKinley both died from infections. The dirty wounds left by the old greased black
> powder cartridges with doctors using unsanitary methods caused their death from infections.
> Both shot with cheap pocket guns. Garfield with a British Bulldog, Mckinely with a Iver Johnson.
> Garfield took a couple months to die, Mickinley about a week. In the day this would have been
> equal to the embarrassment of being shot with a plastic pistol today.


Are you saying that no man should meet St. Peter with Glock on his breath ..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I just happen to own a british bulldog pistol and I think a few my plastic pistols weigh less..


----------

